# "coño"



## ^NiNa^

Hola!
A veure... m'agradaria saber com puk traduïr "coño" en el següent context.

"Eso no se hace, coño!"

La meva idea era traduïr-ho per "collons" però no se si està acceptat...

Gràcies


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sí que hi posaria "collons"...


----------



## Mei

Jo també, collons.

Mei


----------



## Almoina

També es pot traduir literalment, oi?   Això no es fa, cony! 
Segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana, tan "collons" com "cony" serveixen per expressar enuig, admiració, entusiasme, etc.

*3 collons! *(o *colló!*) _vulg_ Expressió que denota enuig, admiració, entusiasme, etc. 

*2 **cony!* _interj_ Expressió d'enuig, d'admiració, d'entusiasme, etc.


----------



## Mei

Almoina said:


> També es pot traduir literalment, oi?   Això no es fa, cony!
> Segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana, tan "collons" com "cony"



Sí, sí, és clar però he dit "collons" perquè és el que jo diria. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Almoina

Hola un altre cop!
Potser podríem utilitzar el "coi". Tot i que és molt més suau que el "collons" i el "cony"....
Això no es fa, coi!


----------



## Mei

Almoina said:


> Hola un altre cop!
> Potser podríem utilitzar el "coi". Tot i que és molt més suau que el "collons" i el "cony"....
> Això no es fa, coi!



Sí, hehe és la que faria servir amb la canalla. 

Mei


----------



## Sancho Panza

jo també utilitzaria collons.

salut.


----------

